# Smoked up 8lbs of cheese



## ksblazer (Feb 20, 2021)

Just did up 8lbs of cheese and have it resting on the counter.

2lbs Mozzarella
2lbs Hot Buffalo Cheddar
4lbs Extra Sharp Cheddar

Will vacuum seal it up tomorrow and give it 90 days before trying.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 20, 2021)

Wow, nice color. How long did you have smoke on it? Looks like a really good batch.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 20, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Wow, nice color. How long did you have smoke on it? Looks like a really good batch.


Thanks

I smoked it for about 3 and a half hours with cherry wood.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

90 days huh? Good luck with that! Great looking cheese. Nice color on them.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks excellant! Never had Buffalo cheddar will be looking for some of that.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks excellant! Never had Buffalo cheddar will be looking for some of that.



I've had buffalo cheddar before and it's great. I bet smoked it's over the top!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 21, 2021)

Nice looking cheese! And 90 days wouldn't work for me either... unless I still had other smoked cheese to eat 

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I've had buffalo cheddar before and it's great. I bet smoked it's over the top!


I will definitely be looking for some


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> 90 days huh? Good luck with that! Great looking cheese. Nice color on them.





Brokenhandle said:


> Nice looking cheese! And 90 days wouldn't work for me either... unless I still had other smoked cheese to eat
> 
> Ryan


I got a good 4lbs or so, to hold me over for those 90 day's.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 21, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I've had buffalo cheddar before and it's great. I bet smoked it's over the top!



I've tried it before, but never smoked. 

But after I had it, I knew I wanted to try smoking up some.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 21, 2021)

Here is the brand of Buffalo hot wing cheese that I smoked up. But mine came. In 8 ounce rectangles without the wax on them.

The rectangles are about the perfect size for smoking. I cut them in half for this smoke. But if I like it. I may do a mix of full 8oz and a few cut in half.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

ksblazer said:


> View attachment 486056
> 
> 
> Here is the brand of Buffalo hot wing cheese that I smoked up. But mine came. In 8 ounce rectangles without the wax on them.
> ...



Yancey makes some good cheese. Their cheese curds are about the best I've had since heluva good moved from NY.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 21, 2021)

ksblazer said:


> View attachment 486056
> 
> 
> Here is the brand of Buffalo hot wing cheese that I smoked up. But mine came. In 8 ounce rectangles without the wax on them.
> ...



I just noticed where you're from. Good to hear Yancey's is over your way.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 22, 2021)

Did my final cheese smoke of the year most likely.

2 1\4 lb of Gouda
2lb of Vermont extra sharp cheddar
1 1\2 lb of Yancey Fancy steakhouse onion cheddar


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Feb 22, 2021)

90 days, is that do let the smoke creep all the way through? Is it needed to let the cheese rest before eating it? New to this cheese smoking world. Thanks.


----------



## ksblazer (Feb 22, 2021)

I do this to mellow out the strong smoke flavor that is in the cheese right after you smoke it.

I know some people on this forum don't smoke their cheese as long as I do.  So it won't need to rest as long before you can eat it.

I'm not sure how to post the direct link on this site from my phone.

But there is a really good thread called.  *Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

check it out. He tell's you pretty much everything you need to know. Step by step and a lot of other great info as well.*


----------

